# Mosquito Misting Systems (not spraying)



## Quitplayingcrabgrass (Apr 3, 2019)

Tried to do some searching but wasn't able to find anything on built-in mosquito misting systems like this https://mosquitonix.com/pages/gallery

Anyone have any experience? I wonder if it would be a replacement for the backpack misting process or just a short term supplement. I know some of them are natural/safe, but I'm not married to that. Just want the backyard to be bearable during the summer wet months in Atlanta!

Seems like something that would be easy to rig up for pretty cheap.


----------

